# Height of robe hooks in shower rooms



## CSmith (Dec 1, 2009)

Very minor question here:  We are putting new shower rooms in an existing facility in Calfornia, and showing robe hooks.  What is the maximum height of an accessible robe hook? I don't find anything that specifically addresses this in the code or ADAAG.

40" (the maximum height of operable parts of fixtures in a sanitary facility in CA) seems a little low, unless it's okay to have the robe dragging on the ground.  54" (maximum side reach range) seems more practical, but is the robe hook considered a "sanitary room accessory"?

Thanks,


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Height of robe hooks in shower rooms

1117B.8 applies.  It's a dressing room.

One of the paragraphs state:

"Clothing hooks shall be located not greater than 48 inches (1219 mm) from the floor."

48 inches is also the maximum forward reach range according to the ADAAG and the mounting height for clothes hooks in dressing rooms in that document.  The ADAAG would allow a side reach of 54 inches currently.  That will change to 48 inches when the new ADAAG gets adopted.

And, although CA doesn't use the A117.1, that requires 48 inches max as well.


----------



## JBI (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Height of robe hooks in shower rooms

The great and powerful OZ has spoken!   

Gene - I _knew_ you would have the answer for that one!  :lol:


----------



## CSmith (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Height of robe hooks in shower rooms

Great! Thanks for the quick answer.

I had even looked at that section earlier (for bench requirements) and completely missed the clothes hook requirement.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Height of robe hooks in shower rooms

Thanks for your support, John    

Glad to help.  That's what this bulletin board is for!    :mrgreen:


----------



## Yikes (Dec 2, 2009)

Re: Height of robe hooks in shower rooms

Yes, 48" also seems low, and a long bathrobe may drag... but then, the same problem occurs with evening dresses in an acessible coat closet.  It's just one of those compromises with no perfect "one-size-fits-all" code solution (there's almost a pun in there somewhere, I just know it).

After C of O, someone will probably install another towel hook, higher than the first.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Height of robe hooks in shower rooms

Even before the C of O another hook could be installed.  There can be other hooks at other heights as long as there is one at 48 inches.


----------



## Dan (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Height of robe hooks in shower rooms

Since your in California check your CALDAG code book.

Dan


----------

